# Topics > Conversational AI >  AI sales assistant, Saleswhale, Inc., Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Saleswhale, Inc.

saleswhale.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Saleswhale

Nov 14, 2019




> Saleswhale qualifies leads at scale and ensures that all qualified leads receive timely follow ups. Here's how it works.

----------

